# Wrangler with trailer vs. lifted truck



## phil21502 (Oct 3, 2012)

Need some opinions. I currently have a 2010 f150 with a 6 inch lift and 35's. I love the truck but have 5 years left on the loan. Could possibly trade in on a 2013 2 door jeep wrangler for a $50 cheaper monthly payment on a 6 year loan. Wondering how it would tow with a small trailer? At most I would be hauling a 1/3 cord of wood or my atv. Torn with what 2 do. Can be a pain loading the truck with the lift kit and I could use the extra $50 a month. Any opinions?


----------



## Big_Al (Oct 4, 2012)

Not sure its going to be any cheaper, going from 5 years of payments to 6. 
Too late at night for math. I'd probably keep the truck, that way you can have your atv along on trailer and put a load of wood on the truck.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 4, 2012)

Sell the Truck, buy a good lightly used TJ and a beater Woods mule, and pocket the difference.

Financing a vehicle will eat the savings you EARN by heating with wood.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treemandan (Oct 5, 2012)

After a while its hard to keep a rear main seal in those straight sixes if you work them hard. I think its because the crank is so long. They also can start chewing up crank bearing, thrust washers, and that sort of stuff. Just a thought if you were planning to do major pulling with it but if you buy something new and take care of it then it should be fine.
I was just looking at a 91 Cherokee cause it had big tires and nice seat but they guy said its been chewing up rear mains. I am glad he was honest cause that crank is crying by now.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 5, 2012)

After a while its hard to keep a rear main seal in those straight sixes if you work them hard. I think its because the crank is so long. They also can start chewing up crank bearing, thrust washers, and that sort of stuff. Just a thought if you were planning to do major pulling with it but if you buy something new and take care of it then it should be fine.
I was just looking at a 91 Cherokee cause it had big tires and nice seats but they guy said its been chewing up rear mains. I am glad he was honest cause that crank is crying by now.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 6, 2012)

It makes no sense to trade a vehicle where you have already taken the depreciation hit and do the same thing all over again, this time with a 6 year loan. You need to be looking for a low mileage 3-5 year old vehicle that will retail for half of a new one. Pay it off in 2-3 years and drive it until it drops, putting aside the payment each month after the loan is done. That way you will have enough cash to pay for most if not all of a vehicle when you need another one.

Don't ever let a car salesman sell you a vehicle based on the amount of a monthly loan payment.


----------



## TC262 (Feb 6, 2014)

Keep your truck and put the lift wheels and tires on Craigslist. This will put some cash in your pocket which seems like your hurting for and save you a bunch on your fuel bill.


----------



## TC262 (Feb 6, 2014)

€#\+ I really need to look at the dates of on these things before I reply!


----------

